# Hilary Hahn in Ottawa, Canada (Oct. 30th 2007)



## Morigan

Hello all,

I decided to create a new thread to tell you a bit about the concert I had been talking about recently. Our Nation Arts Centre had the pleasure of welcoming the renowned young violinist Hilary Hahn, along with the talented Ukranian pianist Valentina Lisista.

I was lucky enough to get an autograph on my copy of her Mozart sonatas and to take a quick picture with my phone . See attachments below.

Anyway, here's the programme (sorry it's in French, but you can get what it is I suppose):

FRANCK Sonate pour violon et piano en la majeur
MOZART Sonate pour violon et piano no 26 en si bémol majeur
YSAŸE Sonate pour violon seul no 5 en sol majeur, « Pastorale »
IVES Sonate pour violon et piano no 3
BRAHMS Sonate pour violon et piano no 2 en la majeur, « Thun »

Actually, I don't think I'd be able to "review" the performance in any serious manner because I'm obviously no expert and I had never heard any of these works before and could not compare interpretations. All I can tell is that Ms. Hahn was a technically perfect as ever.

Now I do see why she is often critised for being "too" perfect. That didn't particularly bother me. Perhaps if I had heard these works performed by other violinists I would have found her versions less passionate. Her incredible virtuosity was very well displayed in the astounding Ysaye sonata. Now I'm just gonna tell you what I thought about the particular pieces.

*CÉSAR FRANK'S SONATA*

Well, Manuel had told me to pay close attention to this, especially the last movement. You were right! It was absolutely awesome. Of course, the first three movements are beautiful (the second has nice improvisation-like passages) but the fourth movement is a wonderful canon between the piano and the violin with very inspiring melodies. Actually one part of the theme were very reminiscent of the very first theme of Tchaikovsky's First Symphony "Winter Dreams".

---- I'll post the rest tomorrow, I'm going to bed now *_*-----


----------



## Manuel

> CÉSAR FRANK'S SONATA
> 
> Well, Manuel had told me to pay close attention to this, especially the last movement. You were right! It was absolutely awesome. Of course, the first three movements are beautiful (the second has nice improvisation-like passages) but the fourth movement is a wonderful canon between the piano and the violin with very inspiring melodies. Actually one part of the theme were very reminiscent of the very first theme of Tchaikovsky's First Symphony "Winter Dreams".


I knew you would like it. What I like most from that sonata is that it's a lyrical work. The whole piece is focused on _expression _and it's one of the most impressive sonatas out there. That without exposing the listener to excessive doses of double stops, pizzicato, runs in thirds, and others.


----------



## opus67

Glad you enjoyed the concert.


----------



## ChamberNut

Morigan, I'm happy to hear you enjoyed the concert! I would definitely be interested in hearing both the Franck and Brahms' violin works.

Do you know if CBC Radio II made a broadcast of the concert? I'd be interested in hearing it if they did.


----------



## ChamberNut

Morigan, great pictures!  

How did you find the Brahms violin sonata?


----------

